# Kelly Neuman............



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

Where's Kelly Neuman and his latest updates on the rivers? I want to get out but was wondering if the water temp is climbing with this little warming spell.


----------



## ngheen (Apr 1, 2009)

check his website it was updated. he is problally halfway between highbanks and whirlpool right now. wish i was. need to get up to the cabin this week.


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

ngheen said:


> check his website it was updated. he is problally halfway between highbanks and whirlpool right now. wish i was. need to get up to the cabin this week.


Thanks for the input, now I feel bad that I am not there too. I was at the dam and whirlpool in December. Where about is your cabin, I have one near Lewiston, I drive right by Kelly's place and never knew it until I bought some flies from him online, and seen the address on the package. 

I am going to be looking for a used fly rod, maybe a 9' or 10' 9#, I bought a used Harris Solitude IV that I want to put on it and take it to the St. Mary's River this fall, and on our rivers here in the Great State of Michigan.

Good luck if you make it out on the river, I will probably not be there for a few weeks.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Just check the USGS flow data, it'll tell you all you need to know. The Au Sable rarely gains much in temp during thaws, to many backwaters and dams on the mainstream. Water is around freeszing like it's been for weeks now, but from what I've heard, there's fish to be had.


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Just check the USGS flow data, it'll tell you all you need to know. The Au Sable rarely gains much in temp during thaws, to many backwaters and dams on the mainstream. Water is around freeszing like it's been for weeks now, but from what I've heard, there's fish to be had.


Thanks,
rw


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

rwenglish1 said:


> Where's Kelly Neuman and his latest updates on the rivers? I want to get out but was wondering if the water temp is climbing with this little warming spell.


It looks like he was banned.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

Forgotten NO-
Look at that sheet right there Man, Nobody Fights like Kelly Bro!!!

I call That a WIN!!:lol:


----------



## KrossJr (Jan 20, 2009)

Ron Matthews said:


> Forgotten NO-
> Look at that sheet right there Man, Nobody Fights like Kelly Bro!!!
> 
> I call That a WIN!!:lol:


 
WOW!! Might need to make a trip..... Looks NICE!!!!!


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

damn, I wish I could get up there... like 3 days ago, lol


----------

